# Surf Fishing - Favorite Lures and Terminal



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

If you could have *only* three lures, poppers, or rigs, three total, what would they be? Assume beach fishing, in the surf, and assume assortment of fish being targeted. 

If you have a favorite three for other fising then let's hear that too (e.g., river, lake or bay fishing.)


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

For the surf, a short snelled FF rig would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

52M mirrolure
short leader fishfinder
popping cork rig w/ fine wire leader


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

1. bucktail
2. stingsilver or glass minnow
3. pompano rig


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Surf (bay or ocean):
1. fishfinder
2. kastmaster
3. maria

Pier:
1. fishfinder
2. gotcha
3. bass assassins


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

1. Nigerian rig 
2. 52MR11 MirrOLure
3. Glass minnow


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The top bottom rig is still a mainstay for me too.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishfinder rig
stingsilver/ f14
point jude


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Surf (bay or ocean):
1. fishfinder
2. Kroc spoons
3. Gulp!

Pier:
1. fishfinder (flounder)
2. Stinger (wire+treble hook for kings)
3. Gulp!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned mullet rigs.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

saltandsand said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned mullet rigs.


that would have been my #4, but you only asked for three.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

For Surf:
1. Fishfinder
2. Single dropper
3. Maria

Top Lures/Plastics:
1. Storm Shads
2. Rattletraps
3. Bass Assasins / Bass Kandy Delights


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> fishfinder rig
> stingsilver/ f14
> point jude



The Black Knight Mullet from Point Jude looks sweet.

Check out the video

http://www.pointjudelures.com/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Me*

Ocean side
1-Acme little Cleo (modified of course)
2-Yozuri hydro tiger 
3-black bomber

Bay side
1-mullet rig
2-fish finder
3-flounder bouncer (rig I make)


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Surf:

1 Glass Minnow
2 Hopkins
3 Fireball rig

Bay:
1 Bucktail
2 Hopkins (smaller size than surf)
3 TB rig


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Favs for fishing the MD/DE surf and Jetty:

Lures:

1. Rebel Windcheater, 2 oz. Use black magic marker to color it for night time use. 

2. Krocdyle spoons - 2 1/4 oz. Silver prism is the color. Also green and blue mackeral works good too.

3. Stingsilvers/Kastmasters/Hopkins No Equal/Silver Diamond jigs - all 1 - 2 oz... they're all metal-type lures.

Sandcrab


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

1. Creek Chub Striper Strike - 2oz

2.Hopkins spoon 2-3 oz

3.Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnow 1-3/8 oz


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

1. Gotcha
2. Kastmaster
3. Almost any silver spoon
4. Pinecone


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

1. 1/4oz jighead w/ 3in GULP shrimp(new penny)
2. 1/4oz jighead w/ 3in GULP shrimp(new penny)
3. 1/4oz jighead w/ 3in GULP shrimp(new penny)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi-low rig,in all sizes covers:
Stripers,cobes,drum,pompano,seamullet,bluefish,sheepshead,spot,croaker,flounder,and whatever eats near the bottom.
Stingsilver in all sizes covers: stripers,cobes,drum,bluefish,spainish,alberts,and whatever eats near the top.
Bucktails in all sizes covers: all the above and anything that swims and will eat anything..Only thing that won't eat a bucktail plain or tipped is a plankton eater..


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Favorite Lure*

It's going to have to be the neww C2 Jig rigged the C2 way. C2


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

1, fish finder
2, sting silver
3, bucktail


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

This is looking good. Thanks to those who have responded!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cannot do it with 3 because of live bait and surface lures.

Bucktail Jig with bodies.
Fish finder
Jerk Jiggers (Gotcha's to you youngsters')


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Digger said:


> Jerk Jiggers (Gotcha's to you youngsters')


You old fart.  Leave us youngsters alone!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I make my own double hook bottom rigs for everything that swims.

I use an Owen Lupton type rig for Bigger drum. Make my own that are stronger than that cheap plastic slider he uses to hold the weight.

Lures I love a gold hopkins and a white bucktail hairy worm. Mirror lures are good too.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Digger said:


> Jerk Jiggers (Gotcha's to you youngsters')





basstardo said:


> You old fart.
> 
> 
> Leave us youngsters alone!


 AND Seahawks for the REALLY OLE FAWTS...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

1 Sting Silver
2 Caroliina Rig
3 Fish Finder Rig


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

fish finder 
2 hook bottom rig w/ sandfleas
hopkins spoons

pooping cork(trout)
carolina rig(Flounder)
curly tails(what ever will bite)


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Salt Lures:
Point Jude PoJee w/spinner
Gibbs Yellow/Red Head Polaris Popper
RonZ

Fresh Water:
Crank bait
Weedless jig
Spinner bait


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

gotcha's
billy bay halo shrimp
1/4 oz leadhead with curly tail grub


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

SURF:

3-hook hi-mid-lo rig (my custom)
Cannonball
Shark rig (by Jawbonez)



PIER:

Wire king rig (80# wire doubles for sharks)
Gold-hook rig with red/white Gotcha or gold diamond jig on the bottom
Cannonball


----------

